

Illuminati backwards leads to NSA.gov - o1iver
http://itanimulli.com

======
mooism2
itanimulli.com is registered by some guy in Utah who redirects it to nsa.gov.
It's just someone having a laugh.

    
    
       Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)
       Domain Name: ITANIMULLI.COM
          Created on: 20-Nov-02
          Expires on: 20-Nov-13
          Last Updated on: 26-Oct-12
    
       Registrant:
       John Fenley
       1985N 360E
       Provo, Utah 84604-1803
       United States
    
       Administrative Contact:
          Fenley, John  Pontifier@hotmail.com
          1985N 360E
          Provo, Utah 84604-1803
          United States
          8014273274
    
       Technical Contact:
          Fenley, John  Pontifier@hotmail.com
          1985N 360E
          Provo, Utah 84604-1803
          United States
          8014273274
    
       Domain servers in listed order:
          NS45.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
          NS46.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
    

See also <http://arthurgoldwag.wordpress.com/2010/01/17/itanimulli/>

